# buying Sisters of Battle units



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking to buy sisters of battle for a good price, preferably all unpainted. PM me if you have them


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Still buying


----------



## cbrazeau1115 (Nov 24, 2009)

I may have some that you are interested in. Sadly, they are all semi painted. Im sure all the paint can be removed with some effort. I have tons of normal troops and some other random troops. PM me with what you are looking for and I can send you some pictures and we can discuss the details!


----------

